
ZCash not anonymous due to a bug - Animats
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/zcash-bug-prevents-private-transactions-soon-after-launch/
======
bertiewhykovich
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE)

